# Twisp



## MoneymanVape (8/2/16)

Anybody know what thr twisp aero output watts and voltage is?


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Anybody know what thr twisp aero output watts and voltage is?




The twisp is a rebranded ego-one . Which is kinda like a mechanical mod 

The ego one runs at 4.2 volts all the way down to 3.3 volts. So your watts will be determined by where your battery and the coil resistance stands

With a 1 Ohm coil head, it puts out about 14 watts, with a 0.5 Ohm coil head, it puts out 24 watts. (Based on a fully charged battery)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (8/2/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Anybody know what thr twisp aero output watts and voltage is?


If you are referring to the Twisp in your Avatar pic, the Aero - that is basically a rebranded Joyetech Ego One with slight cosmetic changes.

According to Joyetech's website: 
"Q: What is the output voltage/wattage and the resistance range of eGo-ONE? 
A: The eGo-ONE features a direct-output battery with protective circuit module, so its output voltage/wattage is not constant, they will reduce as the battery power decreases. The probable range of output voltage is: 3.2V-3.8V. And the range of output wattage is 20W-30W(0.5ohm head); 10W-15W(1.0ohm). Also please make sure that the resistance of atomizer head should be controlled between 0.3Ω-5Ω. NOTE: The data above are based on atomizers from Joyetech brand."

http://www.joyetech.com/faq/ego-one/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (8/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The twisp is a rebranded ego-one . Which is kinda like a mechanical mod
> 
> The ego one runs at 4.2 volts all the way down to 3.3 volts. So your watts will be determined by where your battery and the coil resistance stands
> 
> With a 1 Ohm coil head, it puts out about 14 watts, with a 0.5 Ohm coil head, it puts out 24 watts. (Based on a fully charged battery)


 Sorry - seems we posted that at the exact same time


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/2/16)

Ok


Lingogrey said:


> Sorry - seems we posted that at the exact same time


Oky thanks☺☺


----------



## Marechal (9/2/16)

This should answer your question .....forward video to 35.00 min


----------

